# Airtel GPRS



## vinaypatel (Mar 5, 2007)

hi 

frnds

i have airtel GPRS

but i need wap links if any one knows plz post here


----------



## ajay1287 (Mar 11, 2007)

This one will work
*wap.mauj.com/wml/idea


----------



## REY619 (Mar 11, 2007)

What kinda wap links? There are plenty.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

yep... links for wat??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 11, 2007)

tagtag.com


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 17, 2007)

for gmail,yahoo, and orkut


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2007)

*www.google.com/mobile/gmail/
wap.yahoo.com
sorry


----------



## 24online (Mar 17, 2007)

tagtag is gr8 site... i used it since 2000... 
also
jhonny.org/wap  awesome site...


----------

